# nitrous on the GA16DE



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

anyone running nitrous on their 1.6 ? if so, what do you need to run it, so as to not blow up the motor, and is it possible to run it on a stock motor?


----------



## B14Drifter (Oct 25, 2002)

i'm thinking of doing the same thing... i hear 50 - 70 shots is cool on the stock motor... anything over will need stronger internals, and upgraded fuel and ignition systems...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

HMm....yah. The only thing bad with the GA16DE engine is actually the internals. The material of our block is actually stronger than the SR20!!!! If you have a Nitrous kit, make sure you know what you doing. The usual nitrous application is about 20hp/cylinder...so the max you ever ever ever want to do is 80!!! BUT I REALLY REALLY STRONGLY DO NOT RECOMMEND IT, unless you have good shit!. Get a 55 or 60 shot...thats probably best application for our cars. 

Make sure you use high octane fuel as well for the nitrous!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yeah and dont forget to retard your timing as well (depending on where its set). project 200sx pretty much shows you can run a 100 shot w/no problem since the turbo added 100 or so whp.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah but turbo and nitrous are 2 entirely different things


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i want to know how much is the maximum safe amount to run on a stock motor, i might just make my own nitrous system, i just need to figure out how to adjust it for the HP increase


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Jason Bosaw wrote a great 2 part article about nitrious for GA16 and in general on former SOLM, now Nissan Magazine online.. search it there


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> *i want to know how much is the maximum safe amount to run on a stock motor, i might just make my own nitrous system, i just need to figure out how to adjust it for the HP increase *


70 dry shot max


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I agree...for stock don't go above 70shot dry system maximum...Do not use for too long either...
If your looking into a wet system, then go for a 60shot max


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

UNISH, I think you've a tad backwards...

50 shot is about the biggest you want to go with a dry system. Anyhigher than that and you need to upgrade the fuel system.

With a wet kit, you can safely go 70/80, though I've heard of a few people that have had success with HP increases higher than that. 

Wet systems are much safer because the provide the extra fuel to compensate for the added oxygen, instead of a dry system, which relies on the ECU to provide the extra fuel.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

OOPS!! LOL!! Hey I'm at work typing these things up. I have to concentrate on the boss and this forum. Mah bad. Thanks for correcting me! But I think I have heard people using 55 & 60 shot for the dry system on stock...
Heres the general rule
No more than 20 horsepower per cylinder be used on a stock engine, with a stock fuel pump. Also, be sure you have the highest octane fuel available, I.E. 93 octane premium for, stock compression


----------



## Mecho1.6 (May 8, 2003)

about how much does a nitros kit cost


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im about to make one
a bottle, some braided steel cable, and something to control how much comes out, then just drill a hole in the intake pipe, and put it in there, would that work?


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

as well as i have seen a 70 dry shot on stock internals as well, it can be done


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

so do you think it would be safe to get a nos fogger kit and use 20hp jets? i think the fogger system would be safest, but i always thought that a 50 shot was as high as i could go......hmm, nitrous is sounding better.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

LOL! A nos fogger kit. A nos fogger kit would be a safe bet. Just remember this quote from the Fast and the furious...

Your lucky that 100 shot of nos didn't fry the welds on the intakes.
Now me and the mad scientist have to rip apart the block...and repair the pistons rings you fried!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

UNISH25 said:


> *LOL! A nos fogger kit. A nos fogger kit would be a safe bet. Just remember this quote from the Fast and the furious...
> 
> Your lucky that 100 shot of nos didn't fry the welds on the intakes.
> Now me and the mad scientist have to rip apart the block...and repair the pistons rings you fried! *


i wasnt thinking of f&f but i remeber when the little dork was checking out the hood he was like blah, blah, nos fogger, blah, blah. im just worried with that kit if the little ga16 could handle that. i'd hate to blow rods all around my engine compartment.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

If you want a cheap way to increase hp then nitrous is your best bet man. Don't bother getting the 20hp jets. Just get a 60 shot of wet...thats your best bet!! Don't hold down for too long though! Our valvles and cylinder heads are completely bad!
The only thing decent in our car is that cast iron block! If only we had a cast iron cylinder head, and decent valves and valve springs and cams, and forged pistons...wow! Our cars would be able to handle an 80shot easily then! We would even be better than the Sr20!


----------

